# Nocks……indoor



## Bow Rider (Jan 16, 2015)

I like the GT Accu-lite nocks for indoor compound target arrows. Just my preference.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I like a beefier nock for heavier indoor arrows. I normally use the Easton 3D super nock or the Gold Tip GT246 nock. The Beiter 19-2 is on the same lines as these, and if you've had good luck with it I'd go for it.


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

Tank 27- Easton 3D super nock. Black Eagle PS 26- Bohning double lock nock.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Deep six SuperDrive 27


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

All my target arrows have GT HD Pin nocks on them. That way they all fit on all of my strings properly and I don't have to have a bunch of different kinds of nocks laying around.


----------



## coryland84 (Sep 23, 2021)

bowitup30 said:


> What nocks you guys running on your line cutter arrows? 26 and 27 diameter arrows. I’m thinking of going back to the 19/2 Beiter nock.


Bump


----------



## Butcher BBQ (Dec 31, 2016)

I bought 2 dozen of the 19/2 for my 2712's. They were very loose. I pushed them in and could spin them with my fingers with ease. I seen a guy at the range the next day he had some. I told him about what I got. He said they have been that way for a good little bit. He puts tape on them and that keep them tight. Thats not for me, but thought I would share with you.


----------



## GavinB (Jun 23, 2014)

I use Gold Tip HD Mini pin nocks on all my target and 3d arrows.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Butcher BBQ said:


> I bought 2 dozen of the 19/2 for my 2712's. They were very loose. I pushed them in and could spin them with my fingers with ease. I seen a guy at the range the next day he had some. I told him about what I got. He said they have been that way for a good little bit. He puts tape on them and that keep them tight. Thats not for me, but thought I would share with you.


For loose fitting nocks, there are two good approaches (other than discarding a batch and finding another set that are better).

Use a little paper glue (the kind that comes in a push-stick like string wax) on the nock

Push the nock into the insert THROUGH a piece of Saran Wrap. The process captures a couple little bits that fill up the gap.


----------



## cjc_059 (Nov 1, 2014)

Beiter Hunter 19/2


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

GavinB said:


> I use Gold Tip HD Mini pin nocks on all my target and 3d arrows.


X2,


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

Just switched to the bohning blazer think they same as double lock, as they click on my string perfect and the throat is closer to the bushing, which is supposed to be better. plan on trying the gold tip acculite next. i prefer the easton 3DSN over the bieter hunters 19/2 though, they a bit too loose of a string fit. Easton super nock are too tight on my string. easton microlites are good but a little tight.


----------



## Thetad7 (10 mo ago)

Beiter 19/2


----------

